# Happy Birthday Ken!



## LPBeier (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm surprised that this hasn't been started already (or I am blind), but Barbi... um I mean Alix's better half is celebrating a birthday today.

Ken I hope you have been having a great day.

Also,I wish you and your Eskimos a great season.  No, really I do!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ken!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ken!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2012)

KEN!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ken! I already saw on Facebook that you had a wonderful time celebrating it today! 

Hopefully it got much better! (And at least you were just reporting it, not cleaning them).


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ken!

Hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## taxlady (Jun 28, 2012)

Happy birthday Ken


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ken.

Josie


----------



## buckytom (Jun 29, 2012)

what do you say to a guy who's so perfect that they used him to create the action figure for the companion to america's iconic barbie?

i don't know, but with the three beautiful women in his life, he probably doesn't need much as it's all so well deserved.

happy birthday, ken.

(aww, geez. now i'm picturing you in white loafers, green short shorts, an open hawaiian shirt and neckerchief)


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jun 29, 2012)

Happy birthday.


----------

